# Assault on Female Police Officer



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Craig Radbourne: Video footage shows female police officer's head repeatedly banged on ground during 'sickening' attack - Mirror Online

Worth posting this since we get every "police brutality" video going.

This is the kind of thing those in the job are at risk of every day.

If she hadn't been by herself, if she had a colleague or two with her and they had managed to control this guy on the ground and he was screaming and crying out pretending to be in pain like they always do, you would get people crying police brutality.

This shows you the other side of things - if you don't have those officers to safely control people like this, police get their head caved in on a pavement.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

They should have strength training tests for police forces to make sure that they can actually do their job. How did a drunken, handcuffed man who was INSIDE a police vehicle manage to overpower an officer?

Also, why was she just lying there at the end? Was she unconscious?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes said:


> They should have strength training tests for police forces to make sure that they can actually do their job. How did a drunken, handcuffed man who was INSIDE a police vehicle manage to overpower an officer?
> 
> Also, why was she just lying there at the end? Was she unconscious?


They've eliminated the strength tests now. God only knows why, I agree it's not a good thing.

Having said that, they can't discriminate against women doing the job and women have their place - most incidents (fortunately) don't require physical restraint or strength and quite often when you get an angry drunk/drugged up guy - the female officers are best at calming them down.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> They've eliminated the strength tests now. God only knows why, I agree it's not a good thing.
> 
> Having said that, they can't discriminate against women doing the job and women have their place - most incidents (fortunately) don't require physical restraint or strength and quite often when you get an angry drunk/drugged up guy - the female officers are best at calming them down.


Yeah, but they are a liability to other officers if they can't handle themselves. In fact, they are a danger to other officers. If something is kicking off you need to know that you colleague has your back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If a woman wants to do the job she has to expect sh1t like this.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why wasn't he handcuffed with his hands behind him? Silly bint, shes in a job where shes arresting criminals, some drunk etc....what do you expect


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> They've eliminated the strength tests now. God only knows why, I agree it's not a good thing.
> 
> Having said that, they can't discriminate against women doing the job and women have their place - most incidents (fortunately) don't require physical restraint or strength and quite often when you get an angry drunk/drugged up guy - the female officers are best at calming them down.


It's ridiculous, there was a video a while ago of two female police officers being overpowered by some guy, it took some random teenager near by to subdue the criminal single handed. Meanwhile the female police officers were still f*cking about on the floor getting their breath back.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes said:


> It's ridiculous, there was a video a while ago of two female police officers being overpowered by some guy, it took some random teenager near by to subdue the criminal single handed. Meanwhile the female police officers were still f*cking about on the floor getting their breath back.


Is the solution to only recruit male officers? I can't see that going down too well.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Is the solution to only recruit male officers? I can't see that going down too well.


Introduce stringent strength tests.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

She shouldn't have been alone with a male suspect. Even a male police officer on his own with a male suspect isn't safe. If you hit someone with the metal part of the handcuffs you're wearing you can do a lot of damage.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> She shouldn't have been alone with a male suspect. Even a male police officer on his own with a male suspect isn't safe. If you hit someone with the metal part of the handcuffs you're wearing you can do a lot of damage.


Completely agree mate. Solo patrols should have no place in this day and age.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Completely agree mate. Solo patrols should have no place in this day and age.


Unfortunately solo patrols seem to be the norm these days, r lasses mate goes out on patrols on her own all the time because the force is too stretched otherwise because of the cuts, ****ing joke, in all fairness though having seen the video he could have easily done that to a male officer because he just suddenly snaps and she wasnt expecting it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Completely agree mate. Solo patrols should have no place in this day and age.


Personally I think female police officers rely on the mercy of suspects getting arrested, because a lot of men don't want to hurt a woman. If I ever got arrested by a woman, I'd be more careful not to hurt her than if it was a man. I'd feel like a piece of sh1t putting a woman on the floor, especially if I deserved to be arrested in the first place.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonder if she was one of the ones giving it gob when she's got all her mates backing her up.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Police officers are getting smaller/shorter/fatter by the day lol

Recruitment critera for police has def changed for the worse


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Personally I think female police officers rely on the mercy of suspects getting arrested, because a lot of men don't want to hurt a woman. If I ever got arrested by a woman, I'd be more careful not to hurt her than if it was a man. I'd feel like a piece of sh1t putting a woman on the floor, especially if I deserved to be arrested in the first place.


What an odd post.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> What an odd post.


Why?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Why?


Because you are contemplating using violence on a police officer depending on sex of the officer.

I just find it odd that someone would contemplate attacking a police officer at all.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I do think it's mad expecting a small woman to physically control a man a foot taller and several stone heavier than her.

I think it's more a question of size/bodyweight rather than strength if IMO. Passing 'stringent strength tests' wouldn't stop a 5'1", 8 stone woman from being picked up and slammed to the floor.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Because you are contemplating using violence on a police officer depending on sex of the officer.
> 
> I just find it odd that someone would contemplate attacking a police officer at all.


It's not an odd thing to do if you don't want to get arrested. I have never got violent with a police officer myself though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> It's not an odd thing to do if you don't want to get arrested. I have never got violent with a police officer myself though.


stop digging.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> stop digging.


I could say the same to you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Because you are contemplating using violence on a police officer depending on sex of the officer.
> 
> I just find it odd that someone would contemplate attacking a police officer at all.


Really? I have many times lol. Fvck em.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone of any size can be subject to an assault when someone snaps quickly, been there myself when I was a copper, I got caught with a quick punch straight to my nose, eyes watered and I couldn't see a thing so he got a few good punches in before I got a grip of him and dealt with him, the special I was with shat it and run off leaving me to it haha, broken nose and covered in his claret he spat over me resulted in 150 hours community service and I got £100 for it, agree that he should have been cuffed from the back from the start


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Really? I have many times lol. Fvck em.


Such a sad act mate. Grow up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I could say the same to you.


You could, if you like using phrases out of context.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> You could, if you like using phrases out of context.


I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

The police round my area are a sorry sight. The copper who came to mine when I had my exhaust nicked was about 20 stone of fat and took him a good while to get out the car. What use would he of been if it was a mugging he passed and can't chase the mugger down? We have another one and I kid u not reminds me of that deformed guy out of 300. He can barely write stuff never mind arrest dangerous people. I'm all for equal stuff but there's somethings that it shouldn't be applied to.

You watch on these cop shows about 10 officers arresting one bloke if he is getting abit violent. The women are usually standing back just shouting calm down or some sh1t. Even a woman can give a good crack round the head with a baton to ease the situation. Police need to be allowed to fight fire with fire when in the world of violent criminals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Such a sad act mate. Grow up.


Lol I have. That was then.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> The police round my area are a sorry sight. The copper who came to mine when I had my exhaust nicked was about 20 stone of fat and took him a good while to get out the car. What use would he of been if it was a mugging he passed and can't chase the mugger down? We have another one and I kid u not *reminds me of that deformed guy out of 300*. He can barely write stuff never mind arrest dangerous people. I'm all for equal stuff but there's somethings that it shouldn't be applied to.
> 
> You watch on these cop shows about 10 officers arresting one bloke if he is getting abit violent. The women are usually standing back just shouting calm down or some sh1t. Even a woman can give a good crack round the head with a baton to ease the situation. Police need to be allowed to fight fire with fire when in the world of violent criminals


F*ckin lol.

It's strange that they're so unfit, I thought they did fitness tests? Or are they really easy?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

It's better to have at least two big, strong, male police officers arresting people. This way the suspect is less likely to put up a fight if they know there's no chance of getting away. It stops the suspect and the officers getting hurt.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Never saw videos of big Ronnie being overpowered when he was in uniform.... I'd love to see some skinny t1t (or 5!) try though. :thumb:

View attachment 166544


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Never saw videos of big Ronnie being overpowered when he was in uniform.... I'd love to see some skinny t1t (or 5!) try though. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 166544


Ronnie used to get gassed eating his lunch.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Completely agree mate. Solo patrols should have no place in this day and age.


I was under the impression they can't arrest U if there's only 1 officer God knows where I heard it from


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Wimmin just ain't cut out for the job

I joke fs I joke


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

banzi said:


> Ronnie used to get gassed eating his lunch.


True. Not a good thing.

He wouldn't be much good at chasing people down. Haha. Pretty safe to say that once he had a grip on them though, it's game over.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes said:


> F*ckin lol.
> 
> It's strange that they're so unfit, I thought they did fitness tests? Or are they really easy?


I always thought they did but just lately it appears not. Cuz if they turned round and said sorry you can't be a police officer cuz you look like a blimp then the blimp would sue the force. I dunno. Probably how it works in this stupid country.

If your not good enough for the job then they can't have it


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think after the riots the other year a female officer who didn't pass the fitness tests made a case and won meaning they then scrapped them.

Prisons are the same. A basic fitness test any able body person can pass and that's it. It's really scary to think these people may have to come to our rescue.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Wouldn't mess with this guy either:

View attachment 166549


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

On the other side of a coin, do those that enforce the immoral and unjust power of the state not deserve a head smashing by default? You could say they are just doing a job, But so are drug dealers and pimps.

In for rustled jimmy's.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> On the other side of a coin, do those that enforce the immoral and unjust power of the state not deserve a head smashing by default? You could say they are just doing a job, But so are drug dealers and pimps.
> 
> In for rustled jimmy's.


It's a game. Untill the end of time the police will be trying to stop criminals and criminals evade capture. Both sides have to accept the consequences if they wanna play 

Some people just aren't cut out for either side.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's a game. Untill the end of time the police will be trying to stop criminals and criminals evade capture. Both sides have to accept the consequences if they wanna play
> 
> Some people just aren't cut out for either side.


But alot of 'criminals' arent actually doing anything bad. The law and judicial system isn't to protect us, we can do that ourselves, the law and police force is just to keep the state safe, feared, and rich.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't watched the video so take this with a pinch of salt but

Don't officers get taught holds and grabs? Things like BJJ and judo aren't really about strength but leverages.

On the other hand I think fitness and stenght tests should be unisex. Like having women in front line army roles. If they pass the same tests as the dudes then fair game.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I am gobsmacked that some of the post on here are blaming the woman for getting smacked. Most blokes on here after receiving the metal bridge of the cuffs to the nose and then your head smashed against the ground would also be laying in a heap!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> But alot of 'criminals' arent actually doing anything bad. The law and judicial system isn't to protect us, we can do that ourselves, the law and police force is just to keep the state safe, feared, and rich.


What things would you consider not bad?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Unbelievable.... Some of the comments!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> She shouldn't have been alone with a male suspect. Even a male police officer on his own with a male suspect isn't safe. If you hit someone with the metal part of the handcuffs you're wearing you can do a lot of damage.


Thanks for the advice, i'll remember that in the future.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Control and restraint training changed a few years ago to stipulate that it's not the strength of the individual applying the force but the technique that is used to effect the desired outcome.

Have seen a sh!tload of people get injured because of this crap!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

It's because we've gone so far PC it's a joke, oh you want to be a copper oh here you go even thought your 30 stone.

Police should be fit, strong(ish), reasonable height.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

To be honest.... Even if you are a bit of a unit you're going to get hurt if someone plants you in the face with a pair of cuffs... Not much training can do about it. .....


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

police make me laugh now days, they look like awful it seems that as long as you can write out your yellow slips and like paperwork you get the job, with no regard to the psychical side to it, a few of them train down my gym and they are so overweight / out of shape and have no clue how to get into shape its almost embarrassing to say those are the guys who protect this town


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> What things would you consider not bad?


I think being forced with no choice to hand over a chunk of your money to somebody just because they so is extremely immoral, and if you say no they make you give even more, and if you still say no they take you away from your family and lock you up. How is that any different to the krays forcibly charging a tax on business in return for protection that they never asked for?

How is a barman any different to a pot dealer, how is a brewery any more moral than a guy with a cannabis farm? How is the drug lord at the top any different to the government making billions of £ from tobacco and alcohol taxes? you can carry a weapon and use any force you like onto others if you are defending the state but not if you are defending yourself.

There are many laws that are not bad and only exist In the best interests of those in power. It's bull**** and wrong and I will never understand why anybody supports it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I was walking past Coventry Police station when an over weight lady officer was trying to escort a man to the police station, he managed to get out of her grip and ran off, and no lie she shouted at me "Grab him"


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Up untill a few years ago ( when i did my training) you had to be able to push 30kg for 1 rep and pull 30kg for 1 rep.

That was your strength training.

This situation could happen to either a woman or a man.

What they SHOULD have is a certain height, certain weight, certain aerobic endurance + adequate training.

As much as people shout fair equality, there is a much stronger chance that this situation wouldnt have happened if it was a 6 ft 5 200 pound bloke (or woman)

It still could have happened, some people are just nutters but all this quality bollocks is ridiculous and people wonder why they get hurt, they aren't fit for the job, even if that part of the job is 1 day out of 365.

When i was going through training all the recruits got letters to confirm that a start date couldn't be offered to us and we would need to postpone training.

I **** you not when we all got together to review the letters, 5 minority guys all got different letters confirming acceptance and were given a start date.

Now before anyone says they may have just been better, i actually asked the question to our trainer and was told with nothing held back, you were the wrong skin colour and they have quotas to hit.

Now how is that just, when potentially someone better at the job was brushed over so durka durka in the corner helps them meet their quotes (not that i have anything against a minority getting the job, it's the system that's wrong)

In the end after being told to "wait" every three months for 12 months (and working for free as a special) i told them to go fcuk themselves and left.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Shadow said:


> I am gobsmacked that some of the post on here are blaming the woman for getting smacked. Most blokes on here after receiving the metal bridge of the cuffs to the nose and then your head smashed against the ground would also be laying in a heap!


Exactly, you could be a unit and still get sucker punched in the nose!

Fact she is a police women is irrelevant, as it's a man hitting a women's head against the ground. Any man that does this, regardless what the women is, deserves a lot more than 3 years in prison...

He's pure scum!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think being forced with no choice to hand over a chunk of your money to somebody just because they so is extremely immoral, and if you say no they make you give even more, and if you still say no they take you away from your family and lock you up. How is that any different to the krays forcibly charging a tax on business in return for protection that they never asked for?
> 
> How is a barman any different to a pot dealer, how is a brewery any more moral than a guy with a cannabis farm? How is the drug lord at the top any different to the government making billions of £ from tobacco and alcohol taxes? you can carry a weapon and use any force you like onto others if you are defending the state but not if you are defending yourself.
> 
> There are many laws that are not bad and only exist In the best interests of those in power. It's bull**** and wrong and I will never understand why anybody supports it.


Unforunately because they "own" the land, they make the rules that we all agree to run by.

Unless the land is evenly distributed like socialism, that won' change.

Socialism encourages no competition, no desire to change or work hard for anything because you'll get the same as everyone else instead.

It's the reason russians industrial revolution was such a flop.

Socialism doesn't work.

Not saying capitalism is perfect, because it isn't.

But if i want to bettter myself without killing or taking someone else's stuff, i can. through hard work.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ha this thread and some of the comments say it all. un fkcin believable. The same people complaining on how fat and useless the police are in this country (I agree btw), are probably the same ones who haul and condemn me in every thread for campaigning for the right to legalise armed defence in your own home. And these are the fat out of shape feeble people you wanna rely on to protect you who are having another 2000 jobs cut.

Enough said.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Armed defence shouldn't be an issue, as soon as someone breaks into your house, you should be able to do anything you want. They're in the wrong they broke in. Annoys when we don't punish the original crime much but punish the response


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> Unbelievable.... Some of the comments!!!


Which comments mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Unforunately because they "own" the land, they make the rules that we all agree to run by.
> 
> Unless the land is evenly distributed like socialism, that won' change.
> 
> ...


There are far more options than socialism and capitalism mate. There are plenty of off grid communities already that get by just fine, but, the police and authorities don't leave them alone for very long.

Even though it's a bit cheesy, and her massive tits are easily distracting, but give this video 20 mins of your time

It shows many different points of how the government is of no benefit to us, and how they are a contradiction to what we are supposed to need them for.

What Anarchy Isn't: What Anarchy Isn't - YouTube


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sheila's can't be coppers, nuff said.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

IC1 said:


> Which comments mate?


Comments basically saying she had it coming for being a police officer ! Nonsense.....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

All police should be equipped with a taser by default IMO. CS spray and a stick is a joke. The only thing scum heads respect is fear. Shoot the cnut with 50,000 volts and he'll soon comply.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

he's in rigid cuffs but she cuffed him in front of his body...

up in Scotland your always hand cuffed in rigid cuffs behind your back...

the cops can move you around by applying pressure to your elbow,making it impossible to resist and impossible to cause them any harm..

imo she cuffed him wrong,and that's why he was able to attack her

i'm not justifying what he did,but he wouldn't have been able to if he was cuffed correctly in the first place

cheers shaun


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Nasty assault and the speed at which it happened would have knocked most men to the ground, he then fell on her and repeatedly banged her head off the kerb.

The female Sgt involved I'm sure would deal with a similar situation in a different way next time, cuff to the rear, the was a case once where a compliant male was cuffed to the front and placed in the back of a police vehicle, during the journey he flipped and tried strangling the driver resulting in the vehicle crashing.

Secondly, close the door and speak to him through an open drivers door if necessary.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

It's strange that because usually when I see a police officer there are always two together whether if they are walking the streets or in a car driving past. Its weird that they let a lady police officer out on her own. Surely they need to take precautions ect...


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Fortis said:


> It's strange that because usually when I see a police officer there are always two together whether if they are walking the streets or in a car driving past. Its weird that they let a lady police officer out on her own. Surely they need to take precautions ect...


Cutbacks in certain areas of the country, in Hampshire it's very rare to see a double crewed vehicle in daylight.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Fortis said:


> It's strange that because usually when I see a police officer there are always two together whether if they are walking the streets or in a car driving past. Its weird that they let a lady police officer out on her own. Surely they need to take precautions ect...


in my area (Fife) coppers frequently walk,peddle,drive,about on their own,imo it's down to funding...

cheers shaun


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've always been against solo patrols, it is absolute nonsense. It's a money saving exercise which has been forced on them with ridiculous budget cuts.

With regards to being forced to pay money (tax) for something you never asked for, I think people like Tekkers should be given an option to opt out of paying tax and in return they don't use Police, Ambulance (or any NHS services), Fire service, roads, Schools and don't claim any benefits. That's a fair trade.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IC1 said:


> I've always been against solo patrols, it is absolute nonsense. It's a money saving exercise which has been forced on them with ridiculous budget cuts.
> 
> With regards to being forced to pay money (tax) for something you never asked for, *I think people like Tekkers should be given an option to opt out of paying tax and in return they don't use Police, Ambulance (or any NHS services), Fire service, roads, Schools and don't claim any benefits. That's a fair trade*.


Agreed, make them Outlaws, they dont have to obey the law, but the flip side is they don't get any protection from it.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

My cat is 13. He's a big role poly sort of a puss. An easy going tickle-my-tummy sort of fella. He still stalks about the place, but his best days are behind him. When he was younger he was a sonuvabîtch - tough as nails and always scrapping. All in all he's a more mellow character and nicer for it.

The point is: Who wants a militia of fighting fit, aggressive plod? Personally I'd rather have some jolly old sweat, some minority ethnic girls and boys in blue and, good Lord, maybe even some mums - since not everything is a crime, is it? If my kid went missing from school I'd rather he was looked after by someone who knew kids. I imagine the last tbing a female rape victim wants is a bored MMA fighter asking her about her bits.

And while we're at it - none of us have any idea about this sergeant. Whether her kids were ill, whether she's a black belt in underwater knife fighting, a bodybuilder...nuffink.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Its that rough around my estate even the dogs knock about in pairs, you never see a flaty on their own 

Its that rough we put our houses in a circle at night.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

What's with the sentence? Not something I know a great deal about but 3 years for a serious assault on a police officer seems like a p!ss take.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Its that rough around my estate even the dogs knock about in pairs, you never see a flaty on their own
> 
> *Its that rough we put our houses in a circle at night*.


That would be your waists gravitational pull drawing them in.

:tongue:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> What's with the sentence? Not something I know a great deal about but 3 years for a serious assault on a police officer seems like a p!ss take.


Hardly a deterrent.

While we are discussing assaults on police, one thing that I find odd is that when an off duty police officer gets attacked they always mention his profession , they never say an off duty plumber got attacked do they?

If a cop is off duty then why does it make a difference if hes a police officer when hes attacked, the attacker doesn't know hes a police officer or a plumber.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> That would be your waists gravitational pull drawing them in.
> 
> :tongue:


All 34" of it :double ****:


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dai the drive said:


> My cat is 13. He's a big role poly sort of a puss. An easy going tickle-my-tummy sort of fella. He still stalks about the place, but his best days are behind him. When he was younger he was a sonuvabîtch - tough as nails and always scrapping. All in all he's a more mellow character and nicer for it.
> 
> The point is: Who wants a militia of fighting fit, aggressive plod? Personally I'd rather have some jolly old sweat, some minority ethnic girls and boys in blue and, good Lord, maybe even some mums - since not everything is a crime, is it? If my kid went missing from school I'd rather he was looked after by someone who knew kids. I imagine the last tbing a female rape victim wants is a bored MMA fighter asking her about her bits.
> 
> And while we're at it - none of us have any idea about this sergeant. Whether her kids were ill, whether she's a black belt in underwater knife fighting, a bodybuilder...nuffink.


That my friend is a bloody good post


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

If i thought i could evade a prison sentence by knocking out a police officer ( man or woman ), they would be out cold.

desperate people do desperate things.

you cant pick one of the most dangerous jobs, trying to lock up criminals, then moan about getting a punch.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> If i thought i could evade a prison sentence by knocking out a police officer ( man or woman ), they would be out cold.
> 
> desperate people do desperate things.
> 
> you cant pick one of the most dangerous jobs, trying to lock up criminals, then moan about getting a punch.


But it doesn't work like that does it mate. Unless you plan to emigrate and change your identity after doing it. The daft **** in the video got arrested for a minor offence and ended up getting years.

I can't stand scummy little scrotes like that


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> But it doesn't work like that does it mate. Unless you plan to emigrate and change your identity after doing it. The daft **** in the video got arrested for a minor offence and ended up getting years.
> 
> I can't stand scummy little scrotes like that


i dont think the crim knew she was wearing one of those cameras.

If he did then hes pretty stupid.

i also dont think trying to protect your freedom by using a little physical force warrants a scummy scrote label, maybe if he rifled her pockets to buy a bag of skag and a can of super.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> i dont think the crim knew she was wearing one of those cameras.
> 
> If he did then hes pretty stupid.
> 
> i also dont think trying to protect your freedom by using a little physical force warrants a scummy scrote label, maybe if he rifled her pockets to buy a bag of skag and a can of super.


One of your relations then? sounds like your sticking up for him


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> i also dont think trying to protect your freedom by using a little physical force warrants a scummy scrote label


I agree, he warrants a "colassal d1ckhead" label instead and if you deem banging someone's head against a concrete road multiple times "a little physical force" then god help your enemies.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

> One of your relations then? sounds like your sticking up for him


nah mate, just like to play devils advocate.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> If i thought i could evade a prison sentence by knocking out a police officer ( man or woman ), they would be out cold.
> 
> desperate people do desperate things.
> 
> you cant pick one of the most dangerous jobs, trying to lock up criminals, then moan about getting a punch.


I imagine that if they thought they could sidestep hours of paperwork they'd probably swap it for chinning you into unconsciousness, too.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

IC1 said:


> I agree, he warrants a "colassal d1ckhead" label instead and if you deem banging someone's head against a concrete road multiple times "a little physical force" then god help your enemies.


i have no enemies, i have crushed all their skulls to dust.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> i dont think the crim knew she was wearing one of those cameras.
> 
> If he did then hes pretty stupid.
> 
> i also dont think trying to protect your freedom by using a little physical force warrants a scummy scrote label, maybe if he rifled her pockets to buy a bag of skag and a can of super.


Lol protect his freedom? Yeah mate, the guys a ****in modern day William Wallace. He's a ****ing bell end of the highest order.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Let's face it, he won't have been sat in the back of that car, cuffed, because he's an upstanding citizen and a top bloke.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Dai the drive said:


> I imagine that if they thought they could sidestep hours of paperwork they'd probably swap it for chinning you into unconsciousness, too.


exactly.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Lol protect his freedom? Yeah mate, the guys a ****in modern day William Wallace. He's a ****ing bell end of the highest order.


sorry i may be a little too articulate .

replace "protecting his freedom" with "tekkin a trip daaahn the klink to do sum bird"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A lot of discrimination re the job in this thread..now isn't that a surprise ..shock horror NOT!

I agree with the cuff issue. ..however she had managed to get this guy cuffed and calm him and get him in the car before all this took place by herself...and according to the guy there appeared to be 2 other people in the house too so we can assume it wasn't exactly a quiet walk in the park for a lone officer on arrival with a view to that ....I'd say she did as well as any guy could do considering.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> A lot of discrimination re the job in this thread..now isn't that a surprise ..shock horror NOT!
> 
> I agree with the cuff issue. ..however she had managed to get this guy cuffed and calm him and get him in the car before all this took place by herself...and according to the guy there appeared to be 2 other people in the house too so we can assume it wasn't exactly a quiet walk in the park for a lone officer on arrival with a view to that ....*I'd say she did as well as any guy could do considering.*


A guy would have cuffed the detainee wih his hands behind his back. 100% ask any guy how to put handcuffs on someone and they'll do it behind their back. Too many action movies programs these things into us.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Craig Radbourne: Video footage shows female police officer's head repeatedly banged on ground during 'sickening' attack - Mirror Online
> 
> Worth posting this since we get every "police brutality" video going.
> 
> ...


The guy is a disgrace.

However this wouldn't have happened if she..HAD THE ****ING DOOR SHUT!!!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@havering @FlunkyTurtle

Just wondered why you say that a police officer should be tall or 'of a certain height'...? Just for the sake of debate.

Do you feel that it creates a presence? Looks more imposing? Surely the way we act is what people use to ultimately weigh us up..? Not just 'He's tall, best not fcuk around.' Haha.

Yes, I do get Napoleon Syndrome. :tongue: :blowme:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Agreed, make them Outlaws, they dont have to obey the law, but the flip side is they don't get any protection from it.


If the police left me alone I'd need none of the above. I'd happily pay for private without a problem.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> If the police left me alone I'd need none of the above. I'd happily pay for private without a problem.


Pay for private what?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Exactly, you could be a unit and still get sucker punched in the nose!
> 
> Fact she is a police women is irrelevant, as it's a man hitting a women's head against the ground. Any man that does this, regardless what the women is, deserves a lot more than 3 years in prison...
> 
> He's pure scum!


Depends, if he is perfectly innocent then i think it's justifiable to fight back when somebody tries to abduct you, cuff you and drive you away to a be locked in a room.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Depends, if he is perfectly innocent then i think it's justifiable to fight back when somebody tries to abduct you, cuff you and drive you away to a be locked in a room.


Could of been every bit as corrupt as the punk she was chasing


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Depends, if he is perfectly innocent then *i think it's justifiable to fight back when somebody tries to abduct you,* cuff you and drive you away to a be locked in a room.


Unfortunately if that individual is a police officer the law isnt on your side.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Pay for private what?


Health care, schooling etc


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Health care, schooling etc


You cant, all of those things are governed by legislation, none of that applies to you, you are an outlaw.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Unfortunately if that individual is a police officer the law isnt on your side.


Their law/oppinion doesn't effect the actualy morality of the situation though. It is what it is.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

This is turning into Desksitter tribute act.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> You cant, all of those things are governed by legislation, none of that applies to you, you are an outlaw.


Doesn't mean I can't pay for such things. I might get nothing in the way of free entitlements but I sure as shiit can pay for anything I require.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> You cant, all of those things are governed by legislation, none of that applies to you, you are an outlaw.


Legislation only applies when there's an authority to enforce it. it's not necasarily needed.

Take capitalism away, and have people eating and growing local produce, walking to the shop not driving, see who the hell needs cupboards full of pushed medications.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> @havering @FlunkyTurtle
> 
> Just wondered why you say that a police officer should be tall or 'of a certain height'...? Just for the sake of debate.
> 
> ...


I can't remember the stat but it's something silly like you decide how you feel about someone in like 7 seconds, it most definitely would deter people if it was a big overpowering monster.

Not everyone as some people are just nutters lol but i would say most.

Don't worry mate i'm a short **** as well ha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Doesn't mean I can't pay for such things. I might get nothing in the way of free entitlements but I sure as shiit can pay for anything I require.


It does, the resources are made available to you by the rest of us, you cant pick and choose which services you require.

You opt out, you opt out of everything.

Who's going to help you if you get attacked in the street, or someone decides they want your house and throws you out?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Legislation only applies when there's an authority to enforce it. it's not necasarily needed.
> 
> *Take capitalism away, and have people eating and growing local produce, walking to the shop not driving, see who the hell needs cupboards full of pushed medications.*


I dont want to toil in the fields for 16 hours a day to eek out a living thanks.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> A guy would have cuffed the detainee wih his hands behind his back. 100% ask any guy how to put handcuffs on someone and they'll do it behind their back. Too many action movies programs these things into us.


Well we don't know why she did that do we .

If that's the case I wish action movies would program a few other things into men too


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Well the bloke got three years in Prison , the least he deserved. Blonde too .,.. his nickname is propably " daisy " by now. Hopefully the lads who arrested him gave him a good hiding too. No doubt she made mistakes in handling him.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> Well the Geezer got three years in Prison , the least the yob deserved. Hopefully the lads who arrested him gave him a good hiding too.


 :nono: He fell down the stairs to the cell


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> I dont want to toil in the fields for 16 hours a day to eek out a living thanks.


who said you'd have to. I'm all for anyBody that wants to keep slaving full time jobs to barely cover their bills, stress and struggle like most do, anyone that's happy with that can crack on. I just believe those that don't want it should be able to opt out, but we arnt allowed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nitricdave said:


> Well the Geezer got three years in Prison , the least the yob deserved. Hopefully the lads who arrested him gave him a good hiding too.


How do you know he was a yob and not an innocent man being obducted by some bitch on a power trip?


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

" lol "


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nitricdave said:


> " lol "


Was a serious question


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

He is high as a kite missing his shoes and tries to smash her head in .. but lets give him the benefit of the doubt shall we.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> who said you'd have to. I'm all for anyBody that wants to keep slaving full time jobs to barely cover their bills, stress and struggle like most do, anyone that's happy with that can crack on. I just believe those that don't want it should be able to opt out, but we arnt allowed.


You could try to 'opt out' mate. Lad I went to school with did just that. He relies on hand outs from good natured passers by and I'm led to believe it gets quite chilly sleeping under the Tyne bridge in the middle of January.

On the plus side he doesn't work, has never paid tax and is only answerable to himself. I just hope in 20 years time the smelly git doesn't try getting anything out of the NHS. I mean, fairs fair ain't it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> *You could try to 'opt out' mate. Lad I went to school with did just that.* He relies on hand outs from good natured passers by and I'm led to believe it gets quite chilly sleeping under the Tyne bridge in the middle of January.
> 
> On the plus side he doesn't work, has never paid tax and is only answerable to himself. I just hope in 20 years time the smelly git doesn't try getting anything out of the NHS. I mean, fairs fair ain't it


However if he got beat up the police would be obligated to spend my money looking for his attackers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> You could try to 'opt out' mate. Lad I went to school with did just that. He relies on hand outs from good natured passers by and I'm led to believe it gets quite chilly sleeping under the Tyne bridge in the middle of January.
> 
> On the plus side he doesn't work, has never paid tax and is only answerable to himself. I just hope in 20 years time the smelly git doesn't try getting anything out of the NHS. I mean, fairs fair ain't it


Even living off handouts taking taxpayers money, going to the institutions set up for the homeless for food, warmth etc is conforming to our society. In a way they are still living off others like parasites on the society host. Even though they say they have dropped out of that society they rely upon the very same infrastructure to give them the means feed themselves. Like you say if they get injured fall ill etc you can bet your bottom dollar that they will end up being processed through the NHS.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think being forced with no choice to hand over a chunk of your money to somebody just because they so is extremely immoral, and if you say no they make you give even more, and if you still say no they take you away from your family and lock you up. How is that any different to the krays forcibly charging a tax on business in return for protection that they never asked for?
> 
> How is a barman any different to a pot dealer, how is a brewery any more moral than a guy with a cannabis farm? How is the drug lord at the top any different to the government making billions of £ from tobacco and alcohol taxes? you can carry a weapon and use any force you like onto others if you are defending the state but not if you are defending yourself.
> 
> There are many laws that are not bad and only exist In the best interests of those in power. It's bull**** and wrong and I will never understand why anybody supports it.


Shame i can't rep this twice.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> However if he got beat up the police would be obligated to spend my money looking for his attackers.


And if he got put in hospital the taxpayer would have to pay for that too. It's not like he's going to refuse hospital treatment if he's seriously injured.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> And if he got put in hospital the taxpayer would have to pay for that too. It's not like he's going to refuse hospital treatment if he's seriously injured.


This is the problem, without exception 100% of those who are anti establishment, anti tax, anti everything else will take out of the system as soon as they are given the opportunity.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> You people are funny talking about your tax money, lol. I don't know how the media, society, the government has managed to con you people into aiming your disgust/hate/etc at the wrong people.
> 
> Also these stupid ass things you are saying about "my tax money to use the NHS" "my tax money to look for his attackers" give me a break, you're being robbed by people in suits and ties everyday, but thats it - blame the vulnerable, lol.
> 
> I hate getting into these discussions cause it's like talking to people with an IQ below 50 99% of the time. But then again I can't blame you, why would you fight against a system you depend on..


So who does pay for the NHS if it isn't the tax payer? It's ok to tell people how clever you are bud, just don't expect everyone to believe it.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> Well the bloke got three years in Prison , the least he deserved. Blonde too .,.. his nickname is propably " daisy " by now. Hopefully the lads who arrested him gave him a good hiding too. No doubt she made mistakes in handling him.


so you think it's ok to hand someone a badge that gives them power over the general public,then let them kick feck out who ever they feel like ?

imo police who hide behind uniforms to dish out beatings,are worse than the guy in the video...

because they're protected by their job

i grew up in an era where coppers were heavy handed,and there was feck all you could do about it

also these days there are cops with criminal records still in the job,which imo is feckin ridiculous

if the cop had done the job shes paid to do correctly,then she wouldn't have had her head battered of the pavement

cheers shaun


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> It doesn't matter *who* pays for it. It matters how "money" is distrubuted. One minute you're complaining that people on benefits are usiing your tax money, then you're complaining people are using the NHS.
> 
> Why not try waking the fvck up and go to the root of it all? Why not look at the people who are war criminals, why not look at the people who are perpetuating hate every single day of our lives to benefit themselves?
> 
> ...


My tiny crappy wages allow me to live a ****in good life mate. That's all that matters to me. Ain't got the inclination to search for anything deeper. By all means you crack on though little fella. Sure it'll make you a better person.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> What about all the rich people who avoid paying their tax? 5 of the richest tax avoiders probably would/should be paying more than our entire nation together in tax, but hey lets not worry about those kinda things right? Let's blame the poor people, or the people who don't want to live the same way as everyone else.


Here's an easy solution. Anyone who refuses to pay taxes doesn't get to use anything that taxes pay for. Then I wouldn't have any complaints. Can you understand that one? I doubt it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> It doesn't matter *who* pays for it. It matters how "money" is distrubuted. One minute you're complaining that people on benefits are usiing your tax money, then you're complaining people are using the NHS.
> 
> Why not try waking the fvck up and go to the root of it all? Why not look at the people who are war criminals, why not look at the people who are perpetuating hate every single day of our lives to benefit themselves?
> 
> ...


My money goes to fund the UK war machine that pillages the resources of other countries which enables me to live a nice comfortable lifestyle.

Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Who's gonna do it? You? You, tommybananas? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for the unemployed, and you curse the UK government.

You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know.

And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall.

We use words like honour, code, loyalty.

We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

All of these tiny contributions as you put it collectively add up to one huge amount of money in NI, Income tax.....etc

If rich people dodge tax then when they get captured they do time.... If they can find a loop hole then good on them....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> My money goes to fund the UK war machine that pillages the resources of other countries which enables me to live a nice comfortable lifestyle.
> 
> Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Who's gonna do it? You? You, tommybananas? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for the unemployed, and you curse the UK government.
> 
> ...


Did you order the code red?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Did you order the code red?


You're God Damn Right I did.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> So what about all the "rich" people who don't pay taxes but abuse the system too? What about all the paedophiles in the system who are being protected by the "rich"? *Stop focusing on the fvcking tiny details *and look at the bigger picture.
> 
> You seem to think this "tax" system is a good idea or something? Are you drunk? You really think our "system" is sustained by your tax money? Give me a break. The system in itself is broken and needs reconstructing. Once again you're looking at the poor people, or the people who are born into this world who don't want to live like everyone else; miserable and working 9-5 like some kind of slave because lets be honest - *"work" in this day and age is modern day slavery, that is no secret.* People are too tired to do anything, people are exhausted everyday, people don't even know who they are, people are depressed - everything is spiralling out of control, and downwards - you actually think that all of this around you is good?
> 
> You're insane.


Psst Tommy, those are the tiny details.

Slavery?

Tommy, you really need to look up the definition of slavery.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> You could try to 'opt out' mate. Lad I went to school with did just that. He relies on hand outs from good natured passers by and I'm led to believe it gets quite chilly sleeping under the Tyne bridge in the middle of January.
> 
> On the plus side he doesn't work, has never paid tax and is only answerable to himself. I just hope in 20 years time the smelly git doesn't try getting anything out of the NHS. I mean, fairs fair ain't it


Don't you think that's a problem though? Iether do as they tell you or the only place for you is under a bridge. That is exactly the kind of problem that people are looking past.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> So why do you care if people "take out of the system" if you're so happy with your good life?


Principle, the same reason I wouldn't like it if someone climbed through my window and stole my TV.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Idiot - I can't even reason with you, because you know what I'm saying is true, but I do know one thing - you've invested a lot into this 'character' you've created and you don't even know yourselves (this includessthe majority).
> 
> Enjoy 'living' with the avatar you created.


Its because you still have the mind of a child.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> However if he got beat up the police would be obligated to spend my money looking for his attackers.


But thats the system you want isn't it? Lol. Can't pick and choose with these guys buddy.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Shaun if your asking would i prefer to have cops and not have cops then id prefer to have.No political system from ultra left to ultra right is perfect. Mad max type world id rather not have . The other points are for another thread with the exception that yes had she done a better job she would not have gotten a hiding .. I dont sway with the misogynistic crowd calling her a stupid bint etc however . The guy was given a jury trial and found guilty and sent down , imho he deserved no less. I dont believe in deprived home , deprived blah blah. If people want to check out of society fine but they can **** off with the benefits claims , council houses and all that aswell.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> But thats the system you want isn't it? Lol. Can't pick and choose with these guys buddy.


No, I want a system that lets him die.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Possibly the worst comparison I've ever heard; but do you know why people will steal your TV? To make money. Money which was created because of this outdated moronic system.


Do you have a plan for a society without money?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> And if he got put in hospital the taxpayer would have to pay for that too. It's not like he's going to refuse hospital treatment if he's seriously injured.


If you have a problem with it then why are you still on their side lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> No, do you have a plan for this society with money - because it's clearly not working? But let me guess, the box you watch tells you its improving right? lol.


cliche after cliche.

Dont you have any of your own thoughts

Society is doing fine with money

Now, how do we get rid of money, Im dying to know.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> What about all the rich people who avoid paying their tax? 5 of the richest tax avoiders probably would/should be paying more than our entire nation together in tax, but hey lets not worry about those kinda things right? Let's blame the poor people, or the people who don't want to live the same way as everyone else.


i'm fifty next year mate and ive watched this country turn to sh1t mate

the top one percenters must be laughing their ar$es off at how they're getting away with running the planet at present..

but you young un's starting to think more and fight back,gives me hope for my 5 grandkids..

i'm hoping things will be better for my grandkids,after my 4 children's generation start to fight back and hopefully get changes/results

you lot have a very hard fight ahead of you mate,but i take my hat off to all of you who strive to change this fecking corrupt system..

where politicians award themselves large wage and expenses increases each year,while every day working folk,like,nurses,teachers,firemen,get next to nothing

or they scrap Mansion tax and pursue bedroom tax

i applaud the way you think regards the system mate

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> If you have a problem with it then why are you still on their side lol


If you buy a bag of spuds with a bad one in do you throw the whole bag away?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

banzi said:


> My money goes to fund the UK war machine that pillages the resources of other countries which enables me to live a nice comfortable lifestyle.
> 
> Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Who's gonna do it? You? You, tommybananas? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for the unemployed, and you curse the UK government.
> 
> ...


are you batman?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Psst Tommy, those are the tiny details.
> 
> Slavery?
> 
> Tommy, you really need to look up the definition of slavery.


Slavery is being forced to work. In our society we are forced to work. It is almost impossible to build shelter on land, hunt animals, pick food from the land and make a fire without breaking laws, and ending up being abducted by the police, fined, and even imprisoned.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> *Slavery is being forced to work. In our society we are forced to work.* It is almost impossible to build shelter on land, hunt animals, pick food from the land and make a fire without breaking laws, and ending up being abducted by the police, fined, and even imprisoned.


Tommy bananas doesnt work, do you?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't you think that's a problem though? Iether do as they tell you or the only place for you is under a bridge. That is exactly the kind of problem that people are looking past.


It's too late for me to get into a deep and meaningful debate at this time of night mate, but what's the alternative. Really. If he wants to live in a house someone has to build it, if he wants to eat well, dress well. He has to pay for it, that's capitalism. And that's how things have been since virtually the dawn of time. I'm not saying corruption at the top of the tree is right, obviously there are huge problems. But this utopia some people think could happen, where everyone lives together happily and everyone gets a piece of the pie, can't and won't happen imo. Human evolution has dictated the way things are. I'm just happy me and my family live well, selfish as it is.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Whats going on in this thread , some **** beat up a women cop and half of UK muscle seems to think that its ok because we live in an unjust society or some ****. too much tren !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> No, I want a system that lets him die.


Well luckily for you, nobody in a free and moral society will want or need anybody with your kind of attitude and views, so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> It's not so much getting rid of money.. it's more about:
> 
> Why are prices rising but peoples wages aren't? These are good people that are doing what they're supposed to, doing what you say they should (working aka modern day slavery) - but even though they're working they can barely make ends meet.
> 
> ...


I would let a man who decides that he isnt part of society and wishes to ignore its laws die , why should others help him, he has refused to help anyone else?

Any ancient society would have banished him

We are more civilised than that.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> No, do you have a plan for this society with money - because it's clearly not working? But let me guess, the box you watch tells you its improving right? lol.


What is it about YOUR life you hate so much mate?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It's too late for me to get into a deep and meaningful debate at this time of night mate, but what's the alternative. Really. If he wants to live in a house someone has to build it, if he wants to eat well, dress well. He has to pay for it, that's capitalism. And that's how things have been since virtually the dawn of time. I'm not saying corruption at the top of the tree is right, obviously there are huge problems. But this utopia some people think could happen, where everyone lives together happily and everyone gets a piece of the pie, can't and won't happen imo. Human evolution has dictated the way things are. I'm just happy me and my family live well, selfish as it is.


If we had an equal society then it would deteriorate, no one would bother getting out of bed in the morning.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> If I wasn't fortunate enough, I'd be forced to work.
> 
> I live on a huge farm, I could grow lots of vegetables, potatoes and what not - but you know something? I couldn't sustain my life that way because of corporations. You know the system is designed to beat people down right? Thatss exactly what it has done, so a select few can live life of "luxury".
> 
> The thing is, most people who slave away 9-5 are unhappy and that is the most common way of living on this society, because its not sustainable you don't get to fvcking LIVE. It's all work, work, work, bills, bills, bills, work, work.


You still live with your mum, stop pretending you are this well off self sufficient go getter.

Jeez, you have spent your working life playing computer games FFS.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> I hate that people lack compassion, I hate that people are dying all over the world because of oil, resources etc. I hate that there is a war on drugs.
> 
> Why?


Just wondering bud. Must be hard carrying that burden on your shoulders.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> Shaun if your asking would i prefer to have cops and not have cops then id prefer to have.No political system from ultra left to ultra right is perfect. Mad max type world id rather not have . The other points are for another thread with the exception that yes had she done a better job she would not have gotten a hiding .. I dont sway with the misogynistic crowd calling her a stupid bint etc however . The guy was given a jury trial and found guilty and sent down , imho he deserved no less. I dont believe in deprived home , deprived blah blah. If people want to check out of society fine but they can **** off with the benefits claims , council houses and all that aswell.


sorry mate,i should have been clearer on what i was asking,i was talking about police brutality..

do you think it's ok for cops to give folk a good kicking,if one of their fellow cops get hurt during an arrest,or gets hit while on or off duty ?

i think a lot of police think they're above the law and close ranks to protect each other

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *Laws? Why should someone abide by 'laws' wheen the people who made laws and are at the top of our system don't abide by the laws?*
> 
> I want to know the answer to the above question, right now - tell me.


Could you give me a specific example?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Tax Evasion? War? Paedophilia? Brutal force used by Police when no reason? These things aren't even secrets.


Do you know what a specific example means?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Tommy bananas doesnt work, do you?


Yes I work, but I'd much rather not have to work to pay council tax, and income tax, and rent, every thing else. I'd much rather have the freedom to live off the land and live in my home that I and my family build on some unoccupied area of land. And not spend 2 weeks of the month not sleeping, worrying about how I'm gonna afford all my bills at the end if the month.

Freedom isn't for everyone, I can see that very well. If you don't want it you don't want it, but you should make an effort to understand those that do.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes I work, but I'd much rather not have to work to pay council tax, and income tax, and rent, every thing else. *I'd much rather have the freedom to live off the land and live in my home that I and my family build on some unoccupied area of land.* And not spend 2 weeks of the month not sleeping, worrying about how I'm gonna afford all my bills at the end if the month.
> 
> Freedom isn't for everyone, I can see that very well. If you don't want it you don't want it, but you should make an effort to understand those that do.


lets just run with that shall we.

You pick your own bit of land, I want it, now what?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> If you buy a bag of spuds with a bad one in do you throw the whole bag away?


Our bag of spuds is all rotten, the one that's not shouldnt be left there to rott too.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

the wee man said:


> sorry mate,i should have been clearer on what i was asking,i was talking about police brutality..
> 
> do you think it's ok for cops to give folk a good kicking,if one of their fellow cops get hurt during an arrest,or gets hit while on or off duty ?
> 
> ...


I suppose i have my own voilent streak where a part of me thinks its " right " to help him fall down the stairs .. even though i know thats wrong.. Hands up. I grew up in a tough spot and saw the cops pile out of Marias and lay into people and all that.. but i also know that many of those people felt some sort of entitlement to be yobs , commit crime etc. all the while moaning in their government paid houses claiming unemployment benefits etc Its not as cut and dry as you make it out to be. Each " side " can point to the imperfection of the other.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes I work, but I'd much rather not have to work to pay council tax, and income tax, and rent, every thing else. I'd much rather have the freedom to live off the land and live in my home that I and my family build on some unoccupied area of land. And not spend 2 weeks of the month not sleeping, worrying about how I'm gonna afford all my bills at the end if the month.
> 
> Freedom isn't for everyone, I can see that very well. If you don't want it you don't want it, but you should make an effort to understand those that do.


Dude - what happened to your grand disposable each week?

(Not being facetious, honest Q)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yes I do, and you had a few there. But it seems you know what avoiding questions means because you're awfully good at it!


No they are random words thrown together.

Give me a specific example of someone at the top doing something illegal and getting away with it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> Absolutely not, because I spread a positive vibe when I can. I am happy, I know myself - do you?


You certainly come across as a positive happy little chappy. A little angry possibly. Yup, I know myself pretty well, as do my family, friends and people that depend on me. Don't care about anyone else.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My working life? *Sounds like slavery - born into a life where I have a specific timeline when I should work, lmao.*


Son, if it were slavery you would be working, not suckling on mommies teet.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *I assure you that the young'uns (well, some of us) are fighting back.* But more than this; the younger generation (some, at least) have had a shift mentally and conciously - I see a lot of people between the ages of 14-25 showing a lot of compassion for people, and this makes me happy


by staying at home and getting pocket money from our mums.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *I haven't seen my mother in a very long time, *how I sustain my lifestyle is of no concern to you at all. But it somehow makes you angry, which is funny.


You need to turn off your PC and go from the basement to the first floor, you will find her in the kitchen making your supper.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't want it though, you want to follow society and do what everyone else does?
> 
> Now lets say two people who want freedom and to live off the land.. Those kind of people don't fight, they'll find land elsewhere.


Lol, yeah sure they do mate. No one has ever fought over a patch of land. Lol. You're golden


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You know the kinds of things I'm talking about without me saying anything; Tony Blair did plenty of 'dodgy' things - you know the politicians are upto no good, war crimes (Tony Blair, and then isn't he now in bed or working for an oil company which his war crimes he commited allowed that to happen, for his benefit). Paedophilia rings aren't a secret, thats over your precious news mate.


Tony Blair acted within the law he committed no crime.

Pedophile rings are now being exposed and people are being taken to task.

Any more?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> lets just run with that shall we.
> 
> You pick your own bit of land, I want it, now what?


It wouldn't surprise me if you did mate. What makes you think me, my family and my community woukd let you do anything about that? Lol.

When you drive into a car park, do you sit and think about how to move other cars, or do you just go to the nearest space and park? There is no ludicrous or irrelevant scenario that you can come up with that negates a humans right to freedom of power. I swear you lot are sad omasodists or have Stockholm syndrome and just can't imagine life without your captors lol. It's ****ing tragic.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't want it though, you want to follow society and do what everyone else does?
> 
> *Now lets say two people who want freedom and to live off the land.. Those kind of people don't fight, they'll find land elsewhere*.


Are you really a middle east envoy?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> *It wouldn't surprise me if you did mate. What makes you think me, my family and my community woukd let you do anything about that? Lol*.
> 
> When you drive into a car park, do you sit and think about how to move other cars, or do you just go to the nearest space and park? There is no ludicrous or irrelevant scenario that you can come up with that negates a humans right to freedom of power. I swear you lot are sad masodists or have Stockholm syndrome and just can't imagine life without your captors lol. It's ****ing tragic.


You cant stop me, your laws dont apply to me, I have opted out of your society.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> No more needs to be said with the response you've just given me. It's alright though, everything is ok, I promise.
> 
> Those people within those paedophile rings have been involved with building and running this country to how it is today, they're monsters - just like the very large majority in Westmonster.
> 
> *I'm done here, I've had fun with this debate*.


You never really made a point so you didnt actually get started.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> No more needs to be said with the response you've just given me. It's alright though, everything is ok, I promise.
> 
> Those people within those paedophile rings have been involved with building and running this country to how it is today, they're monsters - just like the very large majority in Westmonster.
> 
> ...


I have already told you why we go to war, its so we dont have to root around in mud picking rotting spuds.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> You cant stop me, your laws dont apply to me, I have opted out of your society.


i know you arnt intelligent enough to see between the lines so i will spell it out for you.. I don't need the police or the law, or a ruler, to keep me, my family or my community safe. You would live peacefully and fairly in society or you will run into trouble with the regular people. No government needed.

There will always be ****ers, thieves killers, from what I can see having a government doesn't change that does it, so it's not a good argument to support one.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if you did mate. What makes you think me, my family and my community woukd let you do anything about that? Lol.
> 
> When you drive into a car park, do you sit and think about how to move other cars, or do you just go to the nearest space and park? There is no ludicrous or irrelevant scenario that you can come up with that negates a humans right to freedom of power. I swear you lot are sad omasodists or have Stockholm syndrome and just can't imagine life without your captors lol. It's ****ing tragic.


Sadly at some point someone with a bigger, nastier community than yours would come along and take that piece of land from you, cos that's just human nature mate.

You can call it want you want mate, but believe it or not a lot of people who 'conform' are very happy with there lives. Now you may believe your alternative would be better, I don't see it personally but hey ho. I'll agree to disagree. I'm off to bed, got to be up early for a days slave labour.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> i know you arnt intelligent enough to see between the lines so i will spell it out for you.. I don't need the police or the law, or a ruler, to keep me, my family or my community safe. You would live peacefully and fairly in society or you will run into trouble with the regular people. No government needed.


but you are trying to stop me living where I want to live, if you want to remain honourable to your principles you would have to let me

You are now trying to make me do what you and your "society" want, that cant be right.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Sadly at some point someone with a bigger, nastier community than yours would come along and take that piece of land from you, cos that's just human nature mate.
> 
> You can call it want you want mate, but believe it or not a lot of people who 'conform' are very happy with there lives. Now you may believe your alternative would be better, I don't see it personally but hey ho. I'll agree to disagree. I'm off to bed, got to be up early for a days slave labour.


I had a discussion once with some guy who refused to consent to all his bills because he saw himself as a "Sovereign", he believed he didnt have to pay any utility bills or taxes.

Guy ended up sitting in a freezing cold house with no water or electricity and taking a dump in a carrier bag.

I could picture him doing it whilst wearing his "crown".


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> but you are trying to stop me living where I want to live, if you want to remain honourable to your principles you would have to let me
> 
> You are now trying to make me do what you and your "society" want, that cant be right.


You are just talking absolute bollox now buddy. Arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Any country without police, a government is in a state of anarchy and local militias go round victimising people. Fvck living like that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You are just talking absolute bollox now buddy. Arguing for the sake of arguing.


No, what I have done is turned your own argument around on you and now you dont like it.

You and your little society are trying to make me do things I dont want to do.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> I suppose i have my own voilent streak where a part of me thinks its " right " to help him fall down the stairs .. even though i know thats wrong.. Hands up. I grew up in a tough spot and saw the cops pile out of Marias and lay into people and all that.. but i also know that many of those people felt some sort of entitlement to be yobs , commit crime etc. all the while moaning in their government paid houses claiming unemployment benefits etc Its not as cut and dry as you make it out to be. Each " side " can point to the imperfection of the other.


if the police represent justice and the law,then it is cut and dry mate

that means they don't have the right to individually or collectively decide they can kick the sh1t out of someone,because they think he or she deserves it...

then use their job to protect themselves from the very justice system they claim to represent

look at how many unarmed people have been shot dead by the police,yet the procurator fiscal is reluctant to charge any of them with unlawful killings,or government enquiries find they were all lawful killings

for example Harry Stanley,a guy carrying a table leg in a plastic bag,shot dead by police,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CF0QFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.inquest.org.uk%2Fpdf%2FHarry%2520Stanley%2520briefing.pdf&ei=TbHrVJ3hAcOAU66ZhMAH&usg=AFQjCNEaEWRnhJpiWKDD6eKvxio4Oy55GQ&sig2=0k2_di8n3Gsu6x6xKCFvYQ

Surrey Police being investigated by Suffolk Police

or Ian Tomlinson,who was attacked from behind by a cop in full riot gear,as he walked home from his work as the G20 protest was taking place,it was all caught on video,yet at first the cops tried to blame protesters for hampering the medical service,until the video was released

imo there's no real accountability for UK Police

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> if the police represent justice and the law,then it is cut and dry mate
> 
> that means they don't have the right to individually or collectively decide they can kick the sh1t out of someone,because they think he or she deserves it...
> 
> ...


the same Harry Stanley who was a convicted armed robber and had been asking people to join him for a "final" drink before heading off with a bag under his arm?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> No, what I have done is turned your own argument around on you and now you dont like it.
> 
> You and your little society are trying to make me do things I dont want to do.


How? Lol. When has my argument ever been about imposing my **** on other people? There's a big difference between being free from authority and being a cvnt. by all means try and **** with my home and family, take my house I'll burn it down with you inside it. Iv no qualms with dog eat dog if someone wants to act like a dog. It's all so confusing isn't it lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> How? Lol. When has my argument ever been about imposing my **** on other people?


this bit here



IGotTekkers said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if you did mate. *What makes you think me, my family and my community woukd let you do anything about that?* Lol.
> 
> .


I only want to live on the same bit of land as you and you are getting a gang together to impose your will on me.

Are you now saying I can live on the same bit of land?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> It does, the resources are made available to you by the rest of us, you cant pick and choose which services you require.
> 
> You opt out, you opt out of everything.
> 
> Who's going to help you if you get attacked in the street, or someone decides they want your house and throws you out?


The same people that keep me safe now.

And no matter what you think would happen in our hypothetical scenario I'm confident I could buy what I needed. Cash is king, money talks etc etc.......


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> this bit here
> 
> I only want to live on the same bit of land as you and you are getting a gang together to impose your will on me.
> 
> Are you now saying I can live on the same bit of land?


It's not my will, you are wanting to impose your will upon me. If I'm already there. It's pretty simple, respect other people, and you won't have any issues, if you want to just be an annoying plank then people will do upon you what annoyed people do. I Im not gonna try and hijack people so it's not something I even need to think about.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

There are too many desperate and deprived people for our law & government to just up and leave. People who have been oppressed would kick out and take what they have always desired.(12.5 Million poor people in the UK).

Just look at the riots a few years ago, people got the 'gang' and 'true freedom' mentality and went around looting and burning for days on end, and that's with a fully intact police/military system in which they knew would eventually catch up with them, imagine if they didn't have to fear any repercussions!

Africa is a prime example of what a lawless nation would become. Stupidly high rates of Rape/Murder/Kidnapp very quickly etc.

If we all started out on a level playing field, things would be different...But I belive we are too far a long for complete independence.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

the wee man said:



> if the police represent justice and the law,then it is cut and dry mate
> 
> that means they don't have the right to individually or collectively decide they can kick the sh1t out of someone,because they think he or she deserves it...
> 
> ...


Let me ask you straight out does what you believe mean that this fellar should not be doing time.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't wait until Tommy hits puberty and/or stops reading David Icke's books from the 1990's.

Even he gave up on the "shift in consciousness" crap and moved on to reptilian humanoids.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> *The same people that keep me safe now.*
> 
> And no matter what you think would happen in our hypothetical scenario I'm confident I could buy what I needed. Cash is king, money talks etc etc.......


the police and the courts.

Thats who you will turn to if someone is attacking oppressing you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> *It's not my will, you are wanting to impose your will upon me. If I'm already there*. It's pretty simple, respect other people, and you won't have any issues, if you want to just be an annoying plank then people will do upon you what annoyed people do. I Im not gonna try and hijack people so it's not something I even need to think about.


Who cares if you are already there, who says its your land at all?

What claim do you have on the land that supersedes mine?

You dont seem to be respecting my claim on the land, someone respected your claim when you wanted it didnt they?

Its you imposing your will on me now.


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

I think what banzi is getting at; by calling it "your" home you are making it a possession. By protecting it you cement that it's yours. A reasonable thought would be you set up home there because it's the best place to be. Perhaps more fertile land, close water source etc.

If your saying I got here first and if you come and try and live here I will drive you away then you become a ruler of that land which in turn makes you your own law.

Human nature is based on want, greed and jealousy. If someone has something better you can bet your bottom doller someone else will want to take it.

Without some sort of rules or guidence there will be wars. It's been the way of the world for millions of years. Even animals fight over territory as it's what we are programmed to do.

As soon as you say no to someone you have imposed your want onto them.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> the police and the courts.
> 
> Thats who you will turn to if someone is attacking oppressing you.


Far from it.

I honestly can't remember a time that I've rung the police for my own protection.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not my will, you are wanting to impose your will upon me. If I'm already there. It's pretty simple, respect other people, and you won't have any issues, if you want to just be an annoying plank then people will do upon you what annoyed people do. I Im not gonna try and hijack people so it's not something I even need to think about.


In a society without rules rules might is always right. There will be no reason for respect. courtesy or fairness. Whoever has the ability to take whatever they desire will do so, as there are no rules or conventions to prevent this.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

the wee man said:


> look at how many unarmed people have been shot dead by the police,yet the procurator fiscal is reluctant to charge any of them with unlawful killings,or government enquiries find they were all lawful killings


Yeh. funny you mention that. There always whinging on and have even been told by them more than once they dont like the likes of me a citizen having guns.

I actually pulled up a report how many people they've shot dead unarmed. They've had approximately 100 accidental discharges in the past five years and a shocking high record of firearms that have gone missing from their evidence rooms. (good old freedom of information act)

It takes 6 months for me to pass my section 1 probationary and yet their probationary to acquire a firearm on the force and prance round the street with it is less than half of that time and they still have the bollocks to believe they have the right to possess a firearm and i dont.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Far from it.
> 
> I honestly can't remember a time that I've rung the police for my own protection.


Thats because we have a police force and a government that maintains order.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Thats because we have a police force and a government that maintains order.


The example wasn't if everyone was an outlaw. The example was if I was an outlaw.

If I was am outlaw I could buy anything I required and would not need protection from the police.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> The example wasn't if everyone was an outlaw. The example was if I was an outlaw.
> 
> If I was am outlaw I could buy anything I required and would not need protection from the police.


Lol, buy?

What are you going to buy?

As an outlaw you are excluded from the benefits a society provides, you are on your own.

Are you aware what happened to outlaws in the wild west?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> In a society without rules rules might is always right. There will be no reason for respect. courtesy or fairness. Whoever has the ability to take whatever they desire will do so, as there are no rules or conventions to prevent this.


Do people not do that already? Is the current system having us free of thieves, murderers, scumbags? If it was, then that point may have some merit.

What's a better deterrent, the possibility of being locked up for 18 months with a roof, food and clothing, or being ostracised from your community and given nothing.

In a free society the mentality of the average person would be very different. the power and responsibility lies with us, not the corrupt cvnts in the government.

That video I posted earlier addresses criminals in a free society. Give it a watch mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Thats because we have a police force and a government that maintains order.


No we don't loL. So naive


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do people not do that already? Is the current system having us free of thieves, murderers, scumbags? If it was, then that point may have some merit.
> 
> What's a better deterrent, the possibility of being locked up for 18 months with a roof, food and clothing, or being ostracised from your community and given nothing.
> 
> ...


No, they don't. Some attempt to do so to a limited extent but laws and conventions prevent or punish after the event in 99% of cases.

Communities would be very small and isolated and movement between them would be fluid. You could do what you wanted in one community, then walk 10 miles down the road to where you were unknown. Communication would be extremely limited in such a society; no one would be manufacturing mobile phones etc, they would be too busy finding enough to eat and protecting what they had.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No we don't loL. So naive


If there were no police force and government you wouldnt be able to walk down the street in safety.

You really are short sighted.

Its peoples fear of consequences that maintains order, no consequences = no order.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> No, they don't. Some attempt to do so to a limited extent but laws and conventions prevent or punish after the event in 99% of cases.
> 
> Communities would be very small and isolated and movement between them would be fluid. You could do what you wanted in one community, then walk 10 miles down the road to where you were unknown. Communication would be extremely limited in such a society; no one would be manufacturing mobile phones etc, they would be too busy finding enough to eat and protecting what they had.


The large majority of crime committed is unreported, and alot of those that are reported come without conviction. And most of those that are convicted have menial punishments. Currently in the UK only 49 people are serving life sentences. Tell me with a straight face this is a system that's really making a difference to our safety or wellbeing. It's a fact that our judicial system does nothing to prevent nor cure criminal behaviour. If it did, most wouldn't reoffend. And then we have to look at what crime, and how much of crime is a direct or indirect result of the society we currently live in, it's restrictions and limitations, the pressures and burdens we all face day to day. We are rated to be one of the most depressed and unhappy nanations on earth. Those that are the most happy seem to live much less complicated, less consumerist lives.

As for ccommunication, I don't think that has to stop in a free society. The notion that all of our technological benefits only exist because of an authority is unfounded. We are smart enough to come up with a system where services can still be provided without the need of a state.

We survived for millions of years before the monarchy and then this sham idea of democracey that came about.

We are now all just products which the elites can reap profit from.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> If there were no police force and government you wouldnt be able to walk down the street in safety.
> 
> You really are short sighted.
> 
> Its peoples fear of consequences that maintains order, no consequences = no order.


Bull****. More unfounded crap.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> The large majority of crime committed is unreported, and alot of those that are reported come without conviction. And most of those that are convicted have menial punishments. Currently in the UK only 49 people are serving life sentences. Tell me with a straight face this is a system that's really making a difference to our safety or wellbeing. It's a fact that our judicial system does nothing to prevent nor cure criminal behaviour. If it did, most wouldn't reoffend. And then we have to look at what crime, and how much of crime is a direct or indirect result of the society we currently live in, it's restrictions and limitations, the pressures and burdens we all face day to day. We are rated to be one of the most depressed and unhappy nanations on earth. Those that are the most happy seem to live much less complicated, less consumerist lives.
> 
> As for ccommunication, I don't think that has to stop in a free society. The notion that all of our technological benefits only exist because of an authority is unfounded. We are smart enough to come up with a system where services can still be provided without the need of a state.
> 
> ...


The vast majority of potential crime does not get carried out because people fear the consequences. In a rule-less society there would be no consequences as such, so crime would increase 1000 fold.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

youve got a good point tekkers,

just need to look at the south america countries where the drug lords have more power than the politicians and see how they are thriving, how happy the people who live their are, how safe they are, how few murders happen, how addiction isnt a problem, how poverty for the masses isnt an issue,

viva la revolution!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The large majority of crime committed is unreported, and alot of those that are reported come without conviction. And most of those that are convicted have menial punishments. Currently in the UK only 49 people are serving life sentences. Tell me with a straight face this is a system that's really making a difference to our safety or wellbeing. It's a fact that our judicial system does nothing to prevent nor cure criminal behaviour. If it did, most wouldn't reoffend. And then we have to look at what crime, and how much of crime is a direct or indirect result of the society we currently live in, it's restrictions and limitations, the pressures and burdens we all face day to day. We are rated to be one of the most depressed and unhappy nanations on earth. Those that are the most happy seem to live much less complicated, less consumerist lives.
> 
> As for ccommunication, I don't think that has to stop in a free society. The notion that all of our technological benefits only exist because of an authority is unfounded. We are smart enough to come up with a system where services can still be provided without the need of a state.
> 
> ...


Millions of years?

Humans have only been forming societies and settlements for 12,000 years tops.

Thats when hierarchies formed, they had village elders who made the rules, it was just the same back then as it is now, the elders made the rules to suit them

I really dont know why you are arguing about it.

Its how we are.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Bull****. More unfounded crap.


If it were not for the threat of losing your licence would you MOT ,TAX and insure your car?

Would you drink and drive?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> The vast majority of potential crime does not get carried out because people fear the consequences. In a rule-less society there would be no consequences as such, so crime would increase 1000 fold.


We can only speculate that, and I dontbthink we should have give up our freedoms and be exploited by our rulers on a mere speculation.

That's just me though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Millions of years?
> 
> Humans have only been forming societies and settlements for 12,000 years tops.
> 
> ...


No its how you are you little brainwashed fool.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> If it were not for the threat of losing your licence would you MOT ,TAX and insure your car?
> 
> Would you drink and drive?


Why would I need to tax my car? Why do you tax your car? You love your tax don't ya. They love it too :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> We can only speculate that, and I dontbthink we should have give up our freedoms and be exploited by our rulers on a mere speculation.
> 
> That's just me though


no speculation required, just go and visit countries where they dont have stringent law enforcement.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> We can only speculate that, and I dontbthink we should have give up our freedoms and be exploited by our rulers on a mere speculation.
> 
> That's just me though


LOL. If you think the threat of punishment isn't a deterrent then this debate is over. One man's freedom is another man's tyranny. You're letting your dislike of 'the system' cloud your judgement mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why would I need to tax my car? Why do you tax your car? You love your tax don't ya. They love it too :lol:


You tax your car for fear of the consequences of not doing it.

Try and stay on topic.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No its how you are you little brainwashed fool.


try and keep to the subject rather than getting personal.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> LOL. If you think the threat of punishment isn't a deterrent then this debate is over. One man's freedom is another man's tyranny. You're letting your dislike of 'the system' cloud your judgement mate.


I never said there couldn't be punishment or deterrents, i just know that a government is not needed for their to be.

If somebody broke into my house for example, I wouldn't dream of calling the police, but they sure has hell wouldn't be doing it again in a hurry.

I don't not go around being a cvnt or hurting people for fear of being sent to prison, I don't do that because I'm a normal nice person like 99% of everyone else. And on the other hand if my actions breach a law which in some way I probably do daily, I bare no thought to the police, I do what I feel is right regardless of wether I'm going to be licked up for it. I suppose I just imagine everyone else to be the same.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> You tax your car for fear of the consequences of not doing it.
> 
> Try and stay on topic.


I don't have a car. So stop lying banzi


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> no speculation required, just go and visit countries where they dont have stringent law enforcement.


 just look at isis controlled areas, strictest law enforcement in the world. You wanna live there? Make a valid point atleast once banzi or keep quiet, this is well beyond your depth.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't have a car. So stop lying banzi


Really, would me like to post a quote where you have said you were dropping your wife off and waiting in the car while she got ****ed?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> try and keep to the subject rather than getting personal.


It's not personal, its general so it includes you


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

go watch or read something on the mob behavior thats been studied for ages in psychology and sociology. people who have less fear of punishment revert to doing worse and worse things simple because they think they have less chance of been caught. no rules = the exact same thing, mob behavior due to lack or less chance of retaliation


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Really, would me like to post a quote where you have said you were dropping your wife off and waiting in the car while she got ****ed?


Yes mate please do find that quote. I'm waiting


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Lol, buy?
> 
> What are you going to buy?
> 
> ...


Private health care and education.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes mate please do find that quote. I'm waiting


Try this one instead



IGotTekkers said:


> Every car iv ever bought the Mrs. Iv bought her 5 cars in 2 years, 3 have been scrapped, and her current one has a dent on every bumper from where she's driven into **** ****ing woman


now, is the car you bought your wife taxed MOTd and insured?

If so why?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Private health care and education.


private health care and education is regulated by Statute

Statues do not apply to you, you are an outlaw.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Try this one instead
> 
> now, is the car you bought your wife taxed MOTd and insured?
> 
> If so why?


Yes because my mrs isn't an anarchist and wants to drive, I don't, iv asked her repeatedly to do without the cars. Stay on point banzi, practice what you preach.

And they have been taxed and insured so she doesn't go to prison, that proves my argument, not yours


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> private health care and education is regulated by Statute
> 
> Statues do not apply to you, you are an outlaw.


Why does a service need to be regulated by a government?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why does a service need to be regulated by a government?


So we don't get every tom dick and harry doing whatever they like.

Would you let some scroat fit a gas central heating system in your house?

Statues restrict but they also protect.

Suppose your wife got hit by an uninsured drunk driver and was paralysed for life what would you do?

Say, ah well, never mind?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes because my mrs isn't an anarchist and wants to drive, I don't, iv asked her repeatedly to do without the cars. Stay on point banzi, practice what you preach.
> 
> *And they have been taxed and insured so she doesn't go to prison,* that proves my argument, not yours


Your argument?

She taxes and insures it because she fears the consequences of not doing it.

How is that your argument, unless you have forgotten which argument was yours.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@banzi this should answer all your silly questions about unlikely and obscure events.

The State, the press and all the assorted authoritarian types, use

every means at their disposal to present anarchy as an unthinkable state of

carnage and chaos. We can expect little else from power-mongers who would

have no power to monger if we had our way. They have to believe that

authority and obedience are essential in order to justify their own crimes to

themselves. The TV, press and films all preach obedience, and when anarchy is

mentioned at all, it is presented as mindless destruction.

The alleged necessity of authority is so firmly planted in the average mind

that anarchy, which means simply no government' is almost unthinkable to most

people. The same people, on the other hand, will admit that rules,

regulations, taxes, officiousness and abuse of power (to name but a few) are

irritating to say the least. These things are usually thought to be worth

suffering in silence because the alternative--no power, no authority,

everybody doing what they pleased--would be horrible. It would be anarchy.

Yet there are a limitless range of possible societies without the State. Not

all of them would be unpleasant to live in. Quite the contrary! Any kind of

anarchist society would at least be spared the horrible distortions the State

produces. The `negative' side of anarchism--abolition of the State-- has to

be balanced against what replaces it a society of freedom and free

co-operation.

Various sorts of anarchists have differing ideas on exactly how society ought

to be organised. They all agree that the State must be replaced by a society

without classes and without force. It is because of this belief in freedom

that we are reluctant to put forward a rigid blueprint. We offer only

possible models backed up by evidence drawn from life. Actually, there has

already been an anarchist society and it took nothing less than mass murder to

stop it.

Another common misunderstanding from those who know slightly more about it, is

that anarchism is a nice daydream, a beautiful but impractical idea. In fact,

the anarchist movement has a long history and it arose not in the heads of

ivory tower philosophers, but directly, from the practical struggle for

survival of masses of ordinary, downtrodden people. It has always been

intensely practical in its concerns and its ways of doing things. The

movement has come quite close to success a few times. If it is really so

hopelessly impractical, then why is the State so determined to stamp it out?

Very few people seem to understand anarchism, even though it is a very simple,

straightforward idea. It can be expressed basically as running our own lives

instead of being pushed around.

There is nothing complicated or threatening about anarchism, except the

fearsome arguments it can get you into. Such as the one about the chaos there

would be if everyone did just what they wanted. But we have chaos already

don't we? Millions are out of work, whilst others do too much boring,

repetitive labour. People starve at the same time as food is being dumped

into the sea to keep prices up. Our air is choked by the fumes from cars that

contain only one person. The list of crazy, chaotic things that happen is

endless.

Even the good' things that the State does are actually harmful. The Health

Service, for example, patches us up just like an industrial repair shop which

in a sense it is. It serves to make us dependent on the State and, worst of

all, it buys us off cheaply. It prevents us from creating the genuine,

self-managed Health Service we need, geared to our needs not theirs.

Authorities by their very nature can only interfere and impose things.

surely, ordinary people can figure out some way of coping, without planners

knocking down their houses to build yet more empty office blocks? It is a

basic anarchist principle that only people who live in an area have the right

to decide what happens there.

All this chaos, we believe, arises from authority and the State. Without the

ruling class and its need to keep us in bondage, there would be no State.

Without the State we would be in a position to organise freely for our _own_

ends. Surely we couldn't make a worse mess than we are stuck with already?

Free organisation could provide a much greater orderliness than a society that

concentrates on the systematic robbery and suppression of the majority of its

members.

SOME COMMON ARGUMENTS AGAINST ANARCHISM --

We are often asked how an anarchist society would deal with, for instance,

murderers. Who would stop them without the police?

Most murders are crimes of passion and therefore unpreventable by police or

anyone else. Hopefully, however, in a saner, less frustrating society such

`crimes' would be less common.

Our rulers claim to be protecting us from each other. Actually they are more

interested in protecting themselves and `their' property from us.

If we, as members of a local community, owned and shared all resources it

would become absurd to steal. An important motive for crime would be

abolished.

These local communities would need to develop some means of dealing with

individuals who harmed others. Instead of a few thousand professional police

there would be 51 million in the `United Kingdom' alone. Ultimately, our only

protection is each other.

Prisons fail to improve or reform anyone. Local people aware of each others'

circumstances would be able to apply more suitable solutions, in keeping with

the needs of the victim and the offender. The present penal system, on the

other hand, _creates_ criminal behaviour. Long term prisoners are often

rendered incapable of surviving outside an institution that makes all their

decisions for them. How is locking people up with others of an anti-social

turn of mind (the worst of whom are the screws) supposed to develop

responsibility and reasonable behaviour? Of course it does just the

opposite. The majority of prisoners re-offend.

Another question anarchists have had thrown at them for years is: "But who

would do all the dirty and unpleasant jobs?". We imagine each community would

devise its own rota system. What is so impossible about that?

Then there's the question: "But what about those who refuse to work?". Well,

social pressure can be applied. People could, for example, be `sent to

Coventry', i.e. ignored. In drastic cases they could be expelled from the

community.

But people _need_ to work. People have a definite need for creative

activity. Notice how many people spend their time working on cars or motor

bikes, in gardening, making clothes, creating music. These are all creative

activities that can be enjoyable. They are usually thought of as hobbies

rather than work, since we're brought up to think of work as a torment to be

endured.

In this society of course, work _is_ a torment. Naturally, we hate it. This

does not mean that we are naturally lazy, it means that we resent being

treated like machines, compelled to do mostly meaningless work for someone

else's benefit. Work does not have to be like that -- and if it were

controlled by the people who had to do it, it certainly would not be.

Of course some jobs just have to be done, and there are few methods in sight

of making collecting rubbish a fun occupation. Everybody would have to take a

share and everybody would have to see to it that nobody got away with shirking

their responsibilities.

A further point worth making is that unemployment is only a problem created by

capitalism. In a sensible world there would be no unemployment. Everyone

would have a shorter working week, because they would only produce things that

were needed. If we were to get rid of the parasitic ruling class, we would be

free of most of the economic pressure to work.

If you still need to be convinced that an anarchist society could solve the

problem of people failing to meet their responsibilities, then imagine

yourself being compelled to face a meeting of the whole community you live in

and being publicly discussed as a problem. Ugh!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> So we don't get every tom dick and harry doing whatever they like.
> 
> Would you let some scroat fit a gas central heating system in your house?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "you know what, if only I had my freedom.taken away and spent thousands in tax to make my leaders rich it would all be dandy"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Your argument?
> 
> She taxes and insures it because she fears the consequences of not doing it.
> 
> How is that your argument, unless you have forgotten which argument was yours.


It's proving how our actions and money are dictated or else go to jail. Jesus you arnt bright are you lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

@IGotTekkers

why do you think an anarchist state wouldnt end up any different, or worse, to the state in which we currently live?

all ideals of politics are corrupted by the power hungry and greedy, why would an anarchist state prevent this happening? do you not think that it would make it easier for those who are corrupt and who want the power to just grab it and subvert your anarchist utopia into facist state?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> why do you think an anarchist state wouldnt end up any different, or worse, to the state in which we currently live?
> 
> all ideals of politics are corrupted by the power hungry and greedy, why would an anarchist state prevent this happening? do you not think that it would make it easier for those who are corrupt and who want the power to just grab it and subvert your anarchist utopia into facist state?


Absolutely not. Somebody can only have power over you if you let them. Do not submit and they are as weak as the school bully. If everybody in this country stood up said, you know what, **** you, I'm not playing this game no more. They wouldn't be able to do a thing about it, which is why our media is non stop fear mongering. That's all they have to control you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Absolutely not. *Somebody can only have power over you if you let them*. Do not submit and they are as weak as the school bully. If everybody in this country stood up said, you know what, **** you, I'm not playing this game no more. They wouldn't be able to do a thing about it, which is why our media is non stop fear mongering. That's all they have to control you.


oh brother, tell that to all the guys getting beheaded.

Might is right, why do you believe otherwise?

You were all for using your gang to throw me off your land earlier.

You follow the law just as much as anyone else, sure you duck and dive, everyone does, but you stay within the boundaries of what other people find acceptable.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Absolutely not. Somebody can only have power over you if you let them. Do not submit and they are as weak as the school bully. If everybody in this country stood up said, you know what, **** you, I'm not playing this game no more. They wouldn't be able to do a thing about it, which is why our media is non stop fear mongering. That's all they have to control you.


some ppl need controlled as lack the common sense required plus no consequences for actions would see mild mannered peeps gunning down b1tches for sh1ts n giggles

I haven't read any of this thread so fcuk it

the wife is looking good bruv


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Absolutely not. Somebody can only have power over you if you let them. Do not submit and they are as weak as the school bully. If everybody in this country stood up said, you know what, **** you, I'm not playing this game no more. They wouldn't be able to do a thing about it, which is why our media is non stop fear mongering. That's all they have to control you.


im not talking about the media or this country, im talking about your anarchist ideal where no-one is in charge, and there are no rules. do you really believe that people wont club together and take charge and then create their own rules?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's proving how our actions and money are dictated or else go to jail. Jesus you arnt bright are you lol


And as such you are aware of the consequences of not following the law.

Without the law we could have 10 year old kids driving cars past childrens playgrounds at 100mph.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> im not talking about the media or this country, im talking about your anarchist ideal where no-one is in charge, and there are no rules. do you really believe that people wont club together and take charge and then create their own rules?


nah, he believes every man is his own island and no one can govern another without his consent.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wouldn't say "you know what, if only I had my freedom.taken away and spent thousands in tax to make my leaders rich it would all be dandy"


Nice dodge.

You say you are a slave and have no freedom

What cant you do now that you want to do?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

banzi said:


> Nice dodge.
> 
> You say you are a slave and have no freedom
> 
> What cant you do now that you want to do?


Walk into the Houses of Parliament and give them all a good slap lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> nah, he believes every man is his own island and no one can govern another without his consent.


i have respect for tekkers political ideals, however, ideals dont exist in the real world and i think that anyone who blindly supports these ideals and think that they are the solution to all the problems in the world/country has very little knowledge of the past, a limited understanding of the human condition and very little forsight.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

as much as it pains me to say this I am in total agreement with banzi. Lol anyone who thinks we should just get rid of money and pick a piece of land and we will all live happily ever after is foolish at best.

tommy bananas would you not fight back if I came and took your farm from you? In your mad max utopia I would wander round and TAKE what I wanted. Don't reply with some nonsense that I could find my own land...I want YOUR land, it's fertile and I like the view. Oh and Trekkers I will be having YOUR wee house also ...why? Cause I don't care to jots about you and your community. No law so I can do as I please.

How about I just take anything I want cause I can, your GF, your daughter, heck I am taking your dog too.

even if you managed to build a community to "help" each other and defend each other, I will build my own community to attack yours. So you would need a bigger community to defend it and that bigger community would need to form an army. I would of course build my army...we would slaughter each other like they did back in the prehistoric times. Eventually our army's would establish borders and rules (laws) and we would battle for centuries until more and more of our people created more and more laws to help us live better and safer lives. Oh and at some point our communities would need order and protection from themselves so we would create police. and the farmer who worked all day would strike as he don't want to feed the blacksmith who works only 3 hours per day. Outlet communities would need to introduce a means of remuneration for work completed...I know we could invent money.

You get the point...socialist mindset lol you are missing the point completely. EVERY human being has a built in desire to want more. We can't live equally because we are NOT equal. We all want better for ourselves and family and because if that your uttopia is IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> oh brother, tell that to all the guys getting beheaded.
> 
> Might is right, why do you believe otherwise?
> 
> ...


So you are likening the government in the UK to isis? That's a start


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Delhi said:


> as much as it pains me to say this I am in total agreement with banzi. Lol anyone who thinks we should just get rid of money and pick a piece of land and we will all live happily ever after is foolish at best.
> 
> tommy bananas would you not fight back if I came and took your farm from you? In your mad max utopia I would wander round and TAKE what I wanted. Don't reply with some nonsense that I could find my own land...I want YOUR land, it's fertile and I like the view. Oh and Trekkers I will be having YOUR wee house also ...why? Cause I don't care to jots about you and your community. No law so I can do as I please.
> 
> ...


Beasty post, reps. Exactly as it would happen.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> as much as it pains me to say this I am in total agreement with banzi. Lol anyone who thinks we should just get rid of money and pick a piece of land and we will all live happily ever after is foolish at best.
> 
> tommy bananas would you not fight back if I came and took your farm from you? In your mad max utopia I would wander round and TAKE what I wanted. Don't reply with some nonsense that I could find my own land...I want YOUR land, it's fertile and I like the view. Oh and Trekkers I will be having YOUR wee house also ...why? Cause I don't care to jots about you and your community. No law so I can do as I please.
> 
> ...


agreed. mg:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Well, I for one do not think that there should be *zero* guidelines in place. I've also stated several times that this likely requires a concious shift, you said that every human being has a built in desire to want more. You can't just assume that based off what we have now, or what you've learnt about the past (true or not).
> 
> It's ignorant and arrogant to think that the way we live now will be the way we live forever; not that I'm saying you've said that but it sounds like you think the way we live now is ok? People like myself, if someone has a piece of land, thats too bad even if I wanted it - I'll find somewhere else, I'm not going to harm someone because I see past all of that non-sense, see the bigger picture and how its much more sustainable to love one another and help one another than it would be to destroy their home, kill their family to take what I want.
> 
> ...


The only reason you are able to type on the internet is because of peoples desire to want more.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> the same Harry Stanley who was a convicted armed robber and had been asking people to join him for a "final" drink before heading off with a bag under his arm?


the Police didn't know the above when they shot him

the Police still shot and killed yet another unarmed man mate

below is taken from the inquest..

Harry Stanley was a 46-year-old Scottish painter and decorator and father of three children. He was

recovering from a successful cancer operation. On 22nd September 1999 he left his home in

Hackney telling his wife he was going to visit a friend. He wanted to collect a table leg from one of

his brothers who had fixed it after it had been damaged earlier in the year. On his return home he

visited a public house. Another customer, mistaking Mr Stanley's accent for Irish rather than Scottish

and noticing that he was carrying something long in a bag, telephoned the police to say that a

man with an Irish accent was leaving the pub with a sawn-off shot gun in a plastic bag.

Within a few minutes an armed response unit from the Metropolitan Police service specialist firearms

unit SO 19 arrived in the area. According to a Metropolitan police statement two officers

approached Mr Stanley from behind. It is claimed that they shouted, "Stop, armed police!" Mr

Stanley had no reason to imagine that the police wanted him or that they were indeed police

officers and did not stop at that command. The police say that they shouted again, to which Mr

Stanley responded by turning around. The police officers shot him dead, with one shot hitting him in

his head, the other hitting him in his left hand. In the bag was the repaired two-foot table leg, which

he had collected from his brother. Even had Mr Stanley presented an immediate risk the police did

not act properly by approaching him from behind, thereby placing themselves in an open space

where had he really been holding a firearm they put themselves at risk.

Even though Mr Stanley had clear identification and contact details on him, including his passport,

his bankbook and his birth certificate, and the shooting took place only one hundred yards from his

home, his widow was not informed about his death for more than eighteen hours after his death.

His body was left lying uncovered in the street for several hours and blood on the ground from his

injuries was not cleaned up. The failure to inform the family of his death meant that the family was

unable to instruct their own legal and medical representatives to be present when the first post

mortem took place on the 23rd September, the morning after the shooting. Once located by the

police the family was given no information from the police about where they could go for advice

and support. An initial offer by the police to pay for the funeral expenses was withdrawn. They have

also received no letter of condolence from the Metropolitan Police. The officers involved have not

been suspended but have been removed from firearm duties.

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> Let me ask you straight out does what you believe mean that this fellar should not be doing time.


yes the guy should be doing time

it was you bringing up the coppers hopefully giving him a beating that i questioned, mate

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> the Police still shot and killed yet another unarmed man mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Maybe it was karma that got him

After years of shoving shotguns in bank staffs faces it was his time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Nice response, useless as usual. As stated above, we have the intellect as humans to be able to see past all this *smoke and mirrors* and bs now. We can do things better.


Which website did you get that off, David Ickes?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Maybe it was karma that got him
> 
> After years of shoving shotguns in bank staffs faces it was his time.


no it was inept police marksmen who shot him,karma had naff all to do with it mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

andysutils said:


> Yeh. funny you mention that. There always whinging on and have even been told by them more than once they dont like the likes of me a citizen having guns.
> 
> I actually pulled up a report how many people they've shot dead unarmed. They've had approximately 100 accidental discharges in the past five years and a shocking high record of firearms that have gone missing from their evidence rooms. (good old freedom of information act)
> 
> It takes 6 months for me to pass my section 1 probationary and yet their probationary to acquire a firearm on the force and prance round the street with it is less than half of that time and they still have the bollocks to believe they have the right to possess a firearm and i dont.


below is taken from the inquest mate...

The wider concerns

Increase in number of fatal shootings by police

Twenty-five people have been shot dead by police officers since 1990ii, the majority of them

subsequently found to be unarmed or armed with a replica gun. Prosecutions are rare, having

occurred in only two of these cases. In the case of David Ewin, a man shot dead in his car in South

London in February 1995, the officer charged with manslaughter was acquitted at the second trial,

the first trial jury failing to reach a verdict. The trial of officers charged with the manslaughter of

unarmed man James Ashley shot dead at his home by Sussex police January 1998 is expected to

take place in 2001, over three years after his death.

The investigation

All investigations into fatal shootings by police are carried out by police officers under the

supervision of the Police Complaints Authority. We can have no confidence in a system of

investigation that allows the police to investigate the police - in this case where Surrey themselves

have been investigated for a fatal shooting should have caused the Police Complaints Authority to

consider an alternative appointment. The record of such investigations is a sorry catalogue of cosy

relations between forces, resulting in evasion, delay and protection of those responsible. It does

nothing to inspire confidence in the family or local community. Many people are reluctant to cooperate

with a police investigation because of their mistrust of the police. At a meeting of the

Hackney Police Consultative Group following the shooting of Mr. Stanley, local people complained

about intimidatory behaviour by Surrey police officers towards young people who were being

pressurised to sign statements saying that they had not heard or seen anything in relation to his

death.

The Stanley family has also complained about their treatment by the investigating police officers

cheers shaun


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

There isn't going to be a global "shift in consciousness" that enables all humans to live together peacefully in some anarchist utopia.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

IC1 said:


> There isn't going to be a global "shift in consciousness" that enables all humans to live together peacefully in some anarchist utopia.


Yes there is mate, we just need to meditate enough


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Yes there is mate, we just need to meditate enough


 @TommyBananas thinks he is the Second Coming and he can't even demonstrate tolerance of others, let alone compassion.

I would assume he has done everything he can to shift his consciousness to a higher vibration than us mere mortals and if he still acts the way he does, what possible hope is there.

He'll respond informing me how he is a good Samaritan off the forum but I won't believe a word of it unless I see a picture of him holding a spoon whilst helping an old lady across the road.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> private health care and education is regulated by Statute
> 
> Statues do not apply to you, you are an outlaw.


Doesn't mean I can't pay for it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

the wee man said:


> below is taken from the inquest mate...
> 
> The wider concerns
> 
> ...


Yep. Typical trigger happy SO19 psycos, and yet people with even bigger mental issues actually agree that all police in the UK should be armed :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

andysutils said:


> Yep. Typical trigger happy SO19 psycos, and yet people with even bigger mental issues actually agree that all police in the UK should be armed :lol:


not long ago police were walking around the highlands on routine day to day enquiries with Glock pistols,until the general public complained,it come to light the top copper had allowed it with no consultation with anyone,just let his force wander around glocked up

imo it's a scary thought giving all police officers guns...

look how sh1t their so called specially trained marksmen are at miss judging situations..

sad times mate

cheers shaun


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> Nice response, useless as usual. As stated above, we have the intellect as humans to be able to see past all this smoke and mirrors and bs now. We can do things better.


Why do you go to gym? To improve and better yourself, if not why bother posting progress pics. Why don't you sell up your farm today and give all the proceeds to those less fortunate than you? Why also do you eat more than you need for survival. Looking at your food logs you could support at least another Two human beings on your diet yet you choose to let those Two people starve. Why do you spend money on Internet? You could use that money to pay for medication or moskito nets to save many humans. Why do you spend so much time typing nonsense on here when you could be out helping older people get thier shopping in or helping the homeless build a house?

I will tell you why....cause you don't give enough of a Fcuk. A typical socialist who screams murder at anyone better of than him but won't sacrifice what he has to better someone below him. The hypocrisy in socialists is astounding.

Now don't argue back because doing so could be time better spent helping others less forunate.

Socialist lol we should all be equal so long as I'm not paying for it lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> How do you know I don't do anything for the less fortunate? Exactly, you have zero idea. Now - you can either type up a reasonable response to my polite, well constructed reply I put to you, or you can fvck off.


It don't matter if you DO anything, you are clearly not doing enough. Do you think it's right two children will die by the time you read this from hunger while you eat 2500 cals more today than you need?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

In your socialist utopia we are all equal yet you CHOOSE to live above the average human being on the planet. All the while critisising those who are above you.

Why not sacrifice all you have and make do with just the basic needs for survival? Until the day you do you are nothing but a hypocrite.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Guns for police aren't needed here, utopia is a pipe dream thought up by hippies and stoners that live in a bubble

This thread has some mongy comments!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Socialists are always the same, once had a great debate with one at work. Thought he was on the moral high ground int I pointed out he lived in a 200k house was paid 35k per year and drove an Audi.

I mean don't they even see the contradiction in their life? Yet he would critisises me because I made more than him. Lol it was jealousy and nothing more.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

the wee man said:


> i'm fifty next year mate and ive watched this country turn to sh1t mate
> 
> the top one percenters must be laughing their ar$es off at how they're getting away with running the planet at present..
> 
> ...


Cheers for your input shaun, lets put nurses,teachers wages up and pay for it with the tax you don't think we should pay

Cheers Dan


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stop arguing guys!

we are all equal!

just some of us are more equal than others!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery."

Winston Churchill


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I'll repeat what I said yesterday; if you guys love these laws so much - why are the people at the top breaking laws to get what they want, to do as they please and aree able to get away with it? You're telliing me politicians don't take recreational drugs? you're telling me politicians don't do dodgy business for their own benefit? you're telling me 'world leaders' don't break laws and do horrible things to benefit?


Because people at the bottom break laws too, the bricklayer you'd pay cash in hand. The online personal trainer who doesn't register as a business. The people at the top just do it on a bigger scale because they're better at it. Have you watched the 'corrupt media' lately and saw the MP whos just got sacked/suspended for the dodgy deals you don't like?

Are you planning on registering your personal trainer business if it gets successful?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Cheers for your input shaun, lets put nurses,teachers wages up and pay for it with the tax you don't think we should pay
> 
> Cheers Dan


your talking out your ar$e mate

where have i mentioned we shouldn't pay tax ?

i said it's fecked up that politicians raise their wages as they see fit,while nurses,firemen,teachers,etc get next to nothing

i also posted about police brutality and that there seems to be no real accountability for the police

and that if the female officer had cuffed the guy correctly,then she wouldn't have got battered

please point out where i said we shouldn't pay taxes mate ?

also,do you think it's fair politicians get huge wage raises and nurses,teachers,firemen and the like get next to nothing ?

our current system is corrupt and rigged to benefit tax dodging millionaires/billionaires

cheers shaun


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

the wee man said:


> where have i mentioned we shouldn't pay tax ?
> 
> i said it's fecked up that politicians raise their wages as they see fit,while nurses,firemen,teachers,etc get next to nothing
> 
> ...


Oh sorry I'm getting you mixed up with tommybananas.

Yeah the 60-70k a year they earn for their London based hard to get job is huge. We can't pay nurses,firemen etc more because then we wouldn't be able to afford to treat anyone or put any fires out.

No I'd pay them more.

Got bottled in glenrothes btw, don't think it was a politician. They don't like English in Fife

Cheers Dan


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Oh sorry I'm getting you mixed up with tommybananas.
> 
> Yeah the 60-70k a year they earn for their London based hard to get job is huge. We can't pay nurses,firemen etc more because then we wouldn't be able to afford to treat anyone or put any fires out.
> 
> ...


Fifes a rough old sh1thole mate

but the ar$holes that bottle folk,don't discriminate,they try and bottle any cvnt mate,even fellow Fifers

you mistook me for TommyBananas,now that's a fighting offence :lol:

Dan,i'm sorry you got bottled up here mate,it's a sad state of affairs 

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Doesn't mean I can't pay for it.


Yes it does , why should you benefit from a service we provide if you dont wish to follow the rest of the rules, you are in effect just a squatter.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yes it does , why should you benefit from a service we provide if you dont wish to follow the rest of the rules, you are in effect just a squatter.


Your taking this discussion very literally.

Your opinion is just as valid as mine.

I'd be able to fly doctors in from wherever I wished, the same with teachers.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> The large majority of crime committed is unreported, and alot of those that are reported come without conviction. And most of those that are convicted have menial punishments. Currently in the UK only 49 people are serving life sentences. Tell me with a straight face this is a system that's really making a difference to our safety or wellbeing. It's a fact that our judicial system does nothing to prevent nor cure criminal behaviour. If it did, most wouldn't reoffend. And then we have to look at what crime, and how much of crime is a direct or indirect result of the society we currently live in, it's restrictions and limitations, the pressures and burdens we all face day to day. We are rated to be one of the most depressed and unhappy nanations on earth. Those that are the most happy seem to live much less complicated, less consumerist lives.
> 
> As for ccommunication, I don't think that has to stop in a free society. The notion that all of our technological benefits only exist because of an authority is unfounded. We are smart enough to come up with a system where services can still be provided without the need of a state.
> 
> ...


Eh? A quick Google shows we've got some 12,000 people serving life in the UK...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

[email protected] the police

They are useless to me


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm off to find an isolated cave in the middle of nowhere with a large area of land that hopefully nobody else owns. I can dig a hole to bury my sh1t in. I can live off the land killing the local wild life and forage berries n fruit etc to sustain me and my family. (in the short term anyway). Then maybe migrate when the natural resources have ran out. I pray someone bigger and harder don't come along and take my cave off me. Oh yeah I need clean water from a natural source too maybe a river or spring. I hope there are no dead animals in the river upstream! I also hope I don't fall seriously I'll as I'm no DR....

No one/laws to protect me

No sewage system

No guaranteed food supply

No guaranteed clean water supply

Risk of death through treatable illness/infection

and so on

and so on

let everyone do this....anarchy will reign

Sounds like living in the fecking dark ages to me! We have evolved passed this stage. We have now have formed complex societies which have structure to them. A structure which makes these societies work.

If you don't like going for a pint, having a meal out, driving a car, If you don't like running water, gas,electricity, TV,Radio, turning your heating on when its cold, going to the cinema, going on holiday to hot and exotic places, taking the kids to the swimming baths, the fair ground etc etc etc etc etc Then FEK OFF, find a cave and burry your sh1t in a hole. I'm not stopping you. :beer:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your taking this discussion very literally.
> 
> Your opinion is just as valid as mine.
> 
> I'd be able to fly doctors in from wherever I wished, the same with teachers.


How are you going to earn money when your employer finds out you are an outlaw?

Once people find out you are an outlaw they will prey on you, people can do anything they like to you, you have no protection from the law.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Loving the 'cheers' battle between dan and sean.

cheers IC1


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> How are you going to earn money when your employer finds out you are an outlaw?
> 
> Once people find out you are an outlaw they will prey on you, people can do anything they like to you, you have no protection from the law.


We clearly live very different lives.

I'm done arguing my points.

I need no protection by the law and money would be easily earned. When a person becomes useful enough in certain circles it's in many people's interest to ensure that their past times remain undisturbed.

I don't see this conversation progressing past this argument.

I'm out.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> We clearly live very different lives.
> 
> I'm done arguing my points.
> 
> ...


Its because you dont know what an outlaw is.

If you did we wouldnt be having this debate


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

this mass debate is a load of vvank anyway

crim is a tosser

bird shouldnt have been out alone


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm off to find an isolated cave in the middle of nowhere with a large area of land that hopefully nobody else owns. I can dig a hole to bury my sh1t in. I can live off the land killing the local wild life and forage berries n fruit etc to sustain me and my family. (in the short term anyway). Then maybe migrate when the natural resources have ran out. I pray someone bigger and harder don't come along and take my cave off me. Oh yeah I need clean water from a natural source too maybe a river or spring. I hope there are no dead animals in the river upstream! I also hope I don't fall seriously I'll as I'm no DR....
> 
> No one/laws to protect me
> 
> ...


They never think things through

If they just shut the electric water and gas off for week and tried to live without them they would think twice about this "living off the land" bullpoo.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

This woman knows no shame, she uses the guys hand to smash her head to the pavement.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> They never think things through
> 
> If they just shut the electric water and gas off for week and tried to live without them they would think twice about this "living off the land" bullpoo.


Totally agree, its a whole load of pitiful bollix.... I wanna opt out of this, don't want to conform to that, blah blah blah nonsense. All of these services/infrastructure have been developed over hundreds and hundreds of years if not thousands. It has advanced us as a species to a point where we have our own destiny in our own hands. I think its called success/progress.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its because you dont know what an outlaw is.
> 
> If you did we wouldnt be having this debate


Yawn.

Argue with someone else


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Argue with someone else





> I'm out.


 :wacko:


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> We clearly live very different lives.
> 
> I need no protection by the law and money would be easily earned. When a person becomes useful enough in certain circles it's in many people's interest to ensure that their past times remain undisturbed.
> 
> .



View attachment 166684


View attachment 166685


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Why was the woman not on her proper duty position, making food in the departments canteen? :confused1:


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Why was the woman not on her proper duty position, making food in the departments canteen? :confused1:


They have stringent recruitment tests for the canteen positions mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Why was the woman not on her proper duty position, making food in the departments canteen? :confused1:


Her tits weren't big enough.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Her tits weren't big enough.


Maybe they are too saggy and would always hang into the soup

On a serious note, is the concrete doing ok? :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I hate that people lack compassion, I hate that people are dying all over the world because of oil, resources etc. I hate that there is a war on drugs.
> 
> Why?


What are you doing about it, except for getting up late and doing a bit of bench press?


----------

